

Final Diaspora funding drive tally: $200,647 - jacquesm
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/196017994/diaspora-the-personally-controlled-do-it-all-distr/posts

======
msmith
I wrote a little scraper to keep track of the money raised over time. The NY
Times article really gave them a boost, which eventually flattened out only to
pick up again in the last 24 hours.

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqAXxpwe1BqbdE1FbVFs...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqAXxpwe1BqbdE1FbVFsU2Zrc0FCS0R3QTIwYzd3d2c&hl=en&gid=2)

